# Limit of green in the timber or.....



## basspro2232 (Dec 3, 2013)

2 pintails and lets say...a wigeon in a field? Which would you pick


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 3, 2013)

Trees.  All day, every day


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 3, 2013)

2 pintails and a wigeon


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 3, 2013)

Timber without a doubt. But I would love me pintails. Something about the timber and those greenheads......


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 3, 2013)

2 pintails and a wigeon on a texas mud flat....did that last year


----------



## jackson county junkee (Dec 3, 2013)

timber all day 
pics from Sunday 12/1/13


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2013)

2 sprigs and a widgeon.  but i would love to do a timber hunt


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice! Here's a few pics from some of our hunts last week. The 7 man limit was killed in timber on a cloudy day...Mallards didn't fly much but the gadwal sure did.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2013)

Trees


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2013)

Flooded timber all day long and twice on Sundays.


----------



## vrooom (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm willing to bet that anybody who says field has never seen a group of mallards breaking branches with their wings trying to get into a hole.


----------



## gaowl56 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ditto!! What he said.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Dec 3, 2013)

Woods


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 3, 2013)

vrooom said:


> I'm willing to bet that anybody who says field has never seen a group of mallards breaking branches with their wings trying to get into a hole.



Exactly my thought


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not saying field, and I've never even been a good timber hunt. I've heard too many stories about the timber to NOT lean that way.


----------



## KrazyLegs (Dec 3, 2013)

Not even close in my opinion.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2013)

I hunt allot of salt water but I grew up in Mississippi hunting timber.  I love to hunt timber. But I hunt what I have now. Big water.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 3, 2013)

vrooom said:


> I'm willing to bet that anybody who says field has never seen a group of mallards breaking branches with their wings trying to get into a hole.



This.
I'd take half a limit in the trees over a full in a field


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2013)

*X2x2*



gsurugger said:


> this.
> I'd take half a limit in the trees over a full in a field


x2x2


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 3, 2013)

No actually I prefer shooting the odd ball species.  The field nor timber matter to me its more of the species in my book.  Now if you said 2 sprigs and a wigeon in the timber vs a limit of green heads in the field id take the timber


----------



## Mondomallardmania (Dec 4, 2013)

Can you hunt Dux in fields?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 4, 2013)

i will take both please!!!


----------



## 10gaMafia (Dec 4, 2013)

Flooded rice field for me.  Was spoiled as a kid hunting those with friends of family who owned tons of acreage.  Been on some excellent timber hunts, but you don't get the variety or the chance at geese(as much).  I did knock down a snow tree high in the timber one day.


----------



## GLS (Dec 4, 2013)

Greenheads in green, wadable pin oaks.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 4, 2013)

you pick ill go!!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2013)

I have never been on a timber hunt and can't say i know what a mallard looks like coming thru the trees, but I'm not a mallard purist.

I like the open water, then challenge of fighting whitecaps just to kill a few lowly divers that don't commit to calls and raft up in huge numbers in the middle of the lakes.  

So no I can't say what it sounds or looks like seein mallards break limbs.  But I'd love to experience it one day.


----------



## BFifer (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd take 3 in the trees over a limit in the field. Something about chest deep in water, duck weed, crouching by the tree and standing without any chance of fatigue cause it's just too perfect to get tired.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Dec 4, 2013)

hmm... when I get a chance to get on some green heads im deff gonna take that!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't want to be a racist, but there is nothing like greenies back pedaling through the trees to hit the hole.


----------



## Greentree (Dec 5, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Flooded timber all day long and twice on Sundays.



You ever been?


----------



## vrooom (Dec 5, 2013)

basspro2232 said:


> Nice! Here's a few pics from some of our hunts last week. The 7 man limit was killed in timber on a cloudy day...Mallards didn't fly much but the gadwal sure did.



Looks like a good cypress brake hunt


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I prefer the rice fields.  Not sure what it is about it but timber hunts just never have did it for me.


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hope you gave yourself enough time to pick out the Bull Pins in the mix!


----------



## tgw925 (Dec 9, 2013)

100+ and you only killed 3?


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 9, 2013)

tgw925 said:


> 100+ and you only killed 3?



it was with a single shot .410


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Dec 10, 2013)

Timber


----------

